# Tanzanian Neon Blue Leg Centipede....



## Jasonic (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey all,

I just picked up a 4" specimen. My first pede!!

I was wondering if anyone has any specific info as to more specific captivity requirments, toxicity, adult size potential, and perhaps the species latin name. Not much information is out there about these little guys. Also anyone else keep them? Any experiences to share?

My little guy has been in my posetion for 3 days, and hasn't eaten a thing, yet. Is this normal, or is it going to molt? I'm used to T's that usually eat right away.

Also, how do I tell if its male or female?

Thanks in advance,

-jasonic


----------



## stu (Jun 3, 2003)

jasonic,

Heh, congrats on your first pede.

I know next to nothing about pedes as I only have the one too which I have had for a month or 2.

I dunno about the scientific name but the feeding thing - My pede had the same problem, I was told by much more knowledgable people from this site to feed them maybe 2 small criks once a week. Also my pede seems not to eat live food, instead I kill it by crushing the head and place it under his hide.

As far as male or female is concerned I think the only way to find out is if it lays eggs?

I would wait for someone who knows more than me for real advice but this is what I have heard from these boards.

Yeah, it does seem hard to find info on these guys on the net,  maybe they not a popular pet 

cheers

Stu


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jasonic _
> *
> I was wondering if anyone has any specific info as to more specific captivity requirments, toxicity, adult size potential, and perhaps the species latin name. Not much information is out there about these little guys. Also anyone else keep them? Any experiences to share?
> 
> ...


Jasonic,

I would try keeping it in an opaque container so it does have some light but never leave it in the sun. Pedes dessicate rapidly if left in sunlight. If it's in a large container that is clear, sunlight passing through it's container is okay, as long as it is well ventilated and the pede has a place to hide or escape the sunlight. Even in a well ventilated container, it should never be left in a place where it is subject to sunlight for long periods of time, even if it has a hide. 

Averaged conditions in Tanzania are as follows: 

Temp range is 68F-87F with an average temp of 78F. Humidity range is 50%-90% with 70% being an average humidity level. 

Chance of precipitation per day on average over the next ten days is 12%. 

The above temps and humdities are also averages over the next 10 days. 

Make sure the pede gets food and water. Food can be cut up mealworms or small cricks (small enough for the pede to wrap it's legs around and hold onto while it eats). 

These are a Scolopendra. The venom is not deadly but can make you sick in a full grown specimen. It can cause pain if you're bitten. 

Not much is known about this centipede. It has been rare in the hobby. With more interest in centipedes we may see more and more (hopefully) in the hobby, with captive breeding projects preferrably. 

Some of these are also found in the Hawaiian Islands. 

They grow to around 4 or 5 inches in length, possibly larger in the wild. 

If it's looking rather fat and isn't eating it may be coming up on a molt. If it's large as you say, it should take a cricket if hungry, adult crickets are fine. Or any other prey that is smaller than it for that matter. Make sure to provide it with a small water dish in case it's thirsty. Water is very important to tropical centipedes. 

I hope this helps you a little bit. 

Best wishes,

Paul


----------

